# Dissolution of a Blended Family



## SimplyEj (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi all, not really new here but I haven't posted in years and forgot all my login information. 

Backstory: I was a single mom to a 5 year old/ He was co-parenting with his ex they share a 7 month old daughter at the time we started dating. Fast Forward 9 years and we married with 5 children. It was always an understanding that physical discipline was not something we would do to the children that we had prior to our relationship. 

My 14 year son is being a typical teenager going threw the"I know it all, chip on the shoulder, leave me alone" phase. Im more patient because I understand kids although he has pushed my buttons a few times. He has a relationship with his biological father and although he isn't financially supportive I don't allow that to interfere with their bond. 

Today I get a text message from my husband on my way home from work were he proceeds to tell me that he hit my son in the arm because he was blowing his breathe and shifting his weight acting annoyed when being questioned about a cup that his younger brother said he threw at him. I text my 14 year old and ask what happen, he told me he threw the cup, and he was behaving as my husband said he was but he then tells my husband punched him in the chest and pushed him. So now I don't know what to believe so immediately after entering the house I ask my 7 year old if he saw what happened and he gave the same story as his older brother. So now I am extremely pissed off with my husband, to the point were I am considering divorce. Putting your hands on my son is completely unacceptable, I will not have my child living in fear. I feel like the situation could only get worse from here. What if he told his father which could result in legal issues. Oh and my spouses response i won't have him acting like that in my house. 

Am I overreacting to consider walking away from marriage and the father of my other 3 sons?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't think so. Can you support your kids on your own?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

SimplyEj said:


> It was always an understanding that physical discipline was not something we would do to the children that we had prior to our relationship.


Does this rule also apply to children that you had *after* your relationship?


----------



## SimplyEj (Jul 13, 2016)

No we aren't opposed to spanking our children we have together but I don't spank his daughter and he wasn't to spank my son. Some people will disagree I think it just causes too many problems when the other parents are actively involved and may have issues with the step parent discipling their child. To me its not worth the headache.


----------



## SimplyEj (Jul 13, 2016)

jld said:


> I don't think so. Can you support your kids on your own?


If I downsized my house I could.


----------

